# Cat Mouth Cancer



## Janice (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Just as a matter of interest, I will relay this information, if it saves another another cat from suffering. I lost an Elderly cat to Mouth cancer in September having visited the Vets approx seven times in as many months they failed to diagnose mouth cancer and said after three visits to three vets and a major complaint to the owner of the practice at the same practice that she had Gingivitis which had caused bad teeth the advised that she needed to have five teeth extracted this they did. But when she still had difficulty eating they did tests for Kidneys etc, etc, etc still they did not diagnose mouth cancer until the final day of her 17 year life when I put down her breakfast and she tried to eat but could not open her mouth I took her for her final journey and the Vet could not open her mouth they kept her overnight to do this under anethestic I had at that point told them I suspected she had mouth Cancer they rang me the next day at work and told me that the Cancer was so far advanced it had eaten the muscle in her Jaw and they let her go whilst she was still sleeping. I work in a Dental Surgery and one of the dentists told me that if Mouth Cancer is suspected you do not extract teeth as this gives the Cancer somewhere to go and causes it too spread. That poor animal must have suffered so much because I took the word of a professional instead of listening to my gut intincts. This is a lesson I have learned.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the loss of one of your pets Janice.
Hopefully with people taking the time to read your post, some good may come of it.

Thanks!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Janice said:


> Hi Just as a matter of interest, I will relay this information, if it saves another another cat from suffering. I lost an Elderly cat to Mouth cancer in September having visited the Vets approx seven times in as many months they failed to diagnose mouth cancer and said after three visits to three vets and a major complaint to the owner of the practice at the same practice that she had Gingivitis which had caused bad teeth the advised that she needed to have five teeth extracted this they did. But when she still had difficulty eating they did tests for Kidneys etc, etc, etc still they did not diagnose mouth cancer until the final day of her 17 year life when I put down her breakfast and she tried to eat but could not open her mouth I took her for her final journey and the Vet could not open her mouth they kept her overnight to do this under anethestic I had at that point told them I suspected she had mouth Cancer they rang me the next day at work and told me that the Cancer was so far advanced it had eaten the muscle in her Jaw and they let her go whilst she was still sleeping. I work in a Dental Surgery and one of the dentists told me that if Mouth Cancer is suspected you do not extract teeth as this gives the Cancer somewhere to go and causes it too spread. That poor animal must have suffered so much because I took the word of a professional instead of listening to my gut intincts. This is a lesson I have learned.


This is such a sad post my heart goes out to you.


----------



## silknsox (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh goodness! I am ever so sorry to hear about your experience. It's almost unbelievable, but I know that what you tell us is true. It's just hard to credit a vet for making such a huge error?!!

I feel for you having to go through such a terrible experience. It isn't just letting the cat go, it's more to do with the fact that she was miss diagnosed several times, then put to sleep before you had the chance to wish her fare well, until you meet on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge. I hope that your vet apologised to you? I lost an 18 year old cat earlier this year, so I can understand exactly what the loss must be like, & the pain it causes when you loose your feline family. I really do hope that time will heal in this instance....

Silknsox >"o"<


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a sad end to a long happy life, but you did everything you could for your cat. I would like to say it is unbelievable that such mistakes could be made, but after years of working with animals and their owners, it's a story I hear quite often. We put our faith in the vets, because we have nothing else. Often people are labelled as over fussy worriers, when actually they know there is something wrong with their animal. Sometimes with older pets it seemed like the atitude is well it's old what do you expect.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah....professionals......I did had a few very bad experiences with Vets . Now - whatever they say - I'd rather go to Internet and search it for anything suspected or mentioned, make a list of recomended treatments and medications and go back to "professionals" for prescription. Tnere are several cat health groups on the Yahoo too, people sharing experience and helping to each other with advise.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Seems to be common now people diagnosing their own pets through use of the internet. I'm always very careful when people ask for advice about their animals, I say what I would do in the situation, then they need to make up their own mind


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Jenny Olley said:


> Seems to be common now people diagnosing their own pets through use of the internet. I'm always very careful when people ask for advice about their animals, I say what I would do in the situation, then they need to make up their own mind


Yeah - thets the best thing to do.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Really sorry for your loss and very bad experience with the vets - its bad enough losing your friend but losing her in this way is so frustrating.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Janice - Its a terrible, terrible thing that happened to your cat I can understand your feelings and hurt. I lost my cat 2 weeks ago through a car accident and I am still grieving for him, it must of been very upsetting for you to see your cat go through this.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all

I am looking for some advice. I do volunteer work for an animal charity, and a week ago, a cat was brought in who had been diagnosed with mouth cancer 2 weeks previously. She was there to be euthanased but a lot of us felt that she was not sick enough to justify this, so I rehomed her, with the intention of getting her eating again, building up her strength so that she is able for treatment and then hopefully finding a nice home for her when she recovers. Even if surgery is not successful, we will obviously nurse her until such a time that keeping her alive is unfair on her. I would never keep an animal alive who was suffering but if she can have some wuality of life then we are willing to put in the effort. 
So far, we have got her back on semi-solids and her mood is up. Her gums and mouth are very swollen so we took her to a vet the day before yesterday and she was given an antibiotic shot, as well as 14 days supply of abtibiotic tabs, she seemed to really improve yesterday but today she is not great. Does anyone have any experience with matters like these?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Janice-what a tragic tale-really sorry this happened to your beloved cat-must have took a lot of courage to relay this tale-thankyou, my biggest hugs go out to you Sorry Louise-i have no knowledge or experience of this other than the tradic post off Janice-but i really do wish your patient well and she has you and other carers fighting her corner-thats a good start
Know it's a hard one but do keep us updated on her progress as it may help others and educate


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

i will do of course. obviously we all want what is best for her so if her time is up then we will have to say goodbye. want to give her a fighting chance though. will keep you all posted, in the meantime if anyone has any advice i would really appreciate it x


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry Janice about your cat but at least you did your best by her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss,we put our faith in our vets,maybe to much sometimes


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

hey all, we brought Tiger for her checkup last night, and it is good news. The tumour appears to have reduced in size, and her gums are not as swollen as they were now that she is on antibiotics. We have her on a formula that I am reluctant to tell any vet about, because it is a natural remedy, and you know the old battle of conventional vs alternative, but we really do have faith in it. Anyway she is doing very well, her mood is generally up and she is eating solids. Last night, she had a little play it was so nice to see. She was hiding behind one of our suitcases and she was pretending to hunt me - kept batting me with her paw (with her claws in mind!), then she rolled over and had a big rub and scratch on her tummy. She has the loudest, most rumbly purr ever!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Good to hear she is feeling better, hope she continues doing well.


----------



## sevencats (Apr 9, 2008)

Deepest sympathy for your loss, Janice. I have had a similar experience. Cat was taken to vet off and on for three months. Finally sent to a University clinic where nasal cancer was diagnosed. Local vet did not have correct equipment. We beat around the bush while the cat developed bleeding and breathing problems. She is now at the UW undergoing radiation as a last hope. Lesson I learned: be vigilant. Go to another vet if symptoms can not be diagnosed. You did the best you could. No one could do any better than that. Yes, I think people will learn from your experience.


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey all

It has been a while, but just a quick update. Tigre (as we are now calling him - yes turns out she's a he!) is going for a biopsy tomorrow morning. We have spent the last few weeks getting him back on food and he is eating a fair amount. He has had to have 2 courses of antibiotics for the associated ulceration. He responded well to the first course, he is now on the 2nd course but not responding as well to this one. He will have his biopsy tomorrow and if needs be, surgery to follow. If I'm being totally honest I do think that he probably does have cancer, but we are hoping that it is treatable. Does anyone know what the success rate is? I know it depends on how early you catch it, but we are hoping it hasnt spread. He is in good condition, shiny coat, clear eyes and is happy (has practically become my shadow at this point and loves his cuddles) Just so worried about tomorrow... also, does anyone know of the cost involved with treating something like this? Obviously I will find the moeny it takes but am really smashed at the mo


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry, that is awfull 

At she isnt suffering any more


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*OMG!! Janice I'm so, so, sorry. I don't really know what to say. *


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

any advise would be really appreciated. Tigre still has a lot of fight left in him, and I will fight his battle with him as lomg as he needs me to. But it can be scary when you dont know what you're dealing with..


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone any idea what is the best brand of glucosamine for an elderly dog with arthritis?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Look up mouth cancer on google and see what it says about humans and treatment.

Animal medicine runs paralel to human


----------



## sevencats (Apr 9, 2008)

My cat was treated for a nasal tumor. Her vet was unable to diagnose it with a regular x-ray. After several months of her breathing getting worse, I took her to a university vet school where she had a scan, and they found a large cancerous nasal tumor. She underwent testing to see if the cancer had spread elsewhere. It had not, so she underwent two weeks of radiation on her face, which is the standard treatment for her kind of cancer. She was 15. She was a very even tempered animal and bravely endured all of the treatments. She came home. Her breathing was better, but she had much difficulty with the side effects of the treatment. Unfortunately her kidneys failed within a few days, and I had to have her put down. It cost me several thousand dollars. I strongly feel that the treatments were too much for her.

The diagnosis and treatment were much more than her regular vet could handle, so the suggested diagnosis and cost will probably depend on where you go. 

I wanted to do everything I could for her, but I felt that her age affected how she handled the treatment. I hope I am not faced with another decision like that. Best wishes to you. I know you will do what is best for your pet.
I also know that waiting is very difficult. Have confidence
and know that you will make the best decision for him.


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm really sorry that things didnt work out for your little one. At least you did everything you could within your power, and it sounds like you went over and above the call of duty in an effort to help him. 15 is a good age, altough I hate myself for saying that. It sound so ridiculously cliched. One of my dearest cats (1st one i ever had) was 14 when she was knocked down and killed October just gone, and I despised ppl for saying "she was a good age" or "she had a good life". To me, it doesnt matter. Even the longest animal life is too short. Left Tigre in this morning at ten for his blood workup and biopsy. He officially hates me. Not only did I starve him from 6pm yesterday evening but then I went and took him to the vet! He is not impressed with his mammy this morning. I am really worried about the fact that they are putting him under general anaesthetic. I know he will probably be fine, but there is always a risk associated. Have been told to ring the vet at 2 and it seems like forever away. Also really worried about the cost of treatment - biopsy and bloodwork alone e300.... Although I would never put a price on his life, will find it somewhere even if it means living on beans and toast from now til xmas! Has anyone else experience with the initial biopsy? What are the stats like for adverse reactions to anaesthetic? They cant put him down without my consent can they? Sorry normally am really objective and sensible about these things but am so worried about my little baby


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Janice, I am so sorry to hear of your loss - 

I hope Tigre comes through the op ok today, sorry I don't have any advise but best wishes


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I've not had a cat yet thats had any reactions to an anesthetic, Tigre should be fine, I would'nt think it will take long to do a biopsy*


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok I couldnt hold off until 2 so called the vet. Tigre has started to to come round,which was my biggest worry. Apparently the vet removed the tumour completely and has sent for biopsy. He said there doesnt appear to be any signs of the cancer having spread so depending on the results, he may need a short treatment woth radiation (worst case scenario) The excessive salivation was caused by the tumour (which was under his tongue) pushing his tongue up, poor little fella. So relieved and just cant wait to cuddle him later. Does anyone know of any good post-operative food? He has had to get some stitches so he will be in a bit of pain. Maybe kitten food? I know that is really mushy and the kittens seem to love it) was thinking maybe I could boil down a chicken for him to make some stock, that way he wont have to chew, and it would be good for him...?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

Ahhh, bless him, sounds good news which is great Chicken or white fish is very good post op, kitten food is good too, yes. I expect he will have a sore mouth. Cats tend to bounce back very quick after ops, they always surprise me.


----------



## sevencats (Apr 9, 2008)

Congratulations on the good news about your cat. My cat had sores in her mouth after the radiation, but she took some very effective pain medication. It was a liquid, and I just put a little in her mouth. It was easy to give and effective. I hope the biopsy news is positive.

I do feel that 15 years was a good, long life for my kitty. She had been diagnosed two years ago with intestinal cancer and had been on chemotherapy that worked well. I figured that having her for the additional two years was a gift. She was a cat with a history for sure.

Having the funds for expensive care for our pets is a definite concern. 
Best regards to you. 

Keep posting please.


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

its great that the chemotherapy worked well. When I asked the vet nurse yesterday about treatment options if the tumour IS maligant, she basically brushed me off and said that any treatment would just distress him and basically that it wouldnt be worth it. I think I will try to find a veterinary oncologist if the result is not what we want, and take the treatment from there. There is also a very good veterinary homeopath in Dublin that I will consider taking him to as a more gentle approach. He was really sweet last night, wouldnt let me out of his sight. I think I just dozed for the whole night because I was so afraid of accidentally tipping off his mouth or rolling onto him in my sleep - exhausted today! They said his liver enzyme count was a little low but apparently this is normal in an older cat? Cant believe I have 7 cats (one waiting at rainbow bridge) and I still dont know this stuff! 



sevencats said:


> Congratulations on the good news about your cat. My cat had sores in her mouth after the radiation, but she took some very effective pain medication. It was a liquid, and I just put a little in her mouth. It was easy to give and effective. I hope the biopsy news is positive.
> 
> I do feel that 15 years was a good, long life for my kitty. She had been diagnosed two years ago with intestinal cancer and had been on chemotherapy that worked well. I figured that having her for the additional two years was a gift. She was a cat with a history for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## sevencats (Apr 9, 2008)

I am glad to hear that you have decided to seek out an oncologist who would have more knowledge and tact than the nurse who gave you her opinion.

If I hadn't sought out a small animal oncologist, I would have missed two years with my kitty.

Did you get pain meds for your kitty's mouth?

Best wishes.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> Seems to be common now people diagnosing their own pets through use of the internet. I'm always very careful when people ask for advice about their animals, I say what I would do in the situation, then they need to make up their own mind


I don't think people diagnosing their own pets is a sensible thing really. Vets undergo more training than doctors. I don't doubt they can get it wrong, but they are only human after all. It is odd that three different vets failed to spot or diagnose the problem in this case. I don't think looking up symtoms is a bad thing, but it should never replace veterinary treatment.

I am very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

no they didnt give him any pain meds, which i only realised afterwards, though the anaesthetic didnt wear off until late that night, and yesterday evening he had a big saucer of steak!  He is on antibiotics (betamax) drops to prevent infection. Does anyone know is it ok to give your animal raw meat? I was doing steak for dinner and as usual he was sitting watching everything so I have him a tiny cube of it raw and he really liked it. I figured it was the lesser of 2 evils to give him some more, rather than have him starve himself and then not have the strength to recover. My flatmate reckons its fine to give them raw meat, because thats what they do in the wild, and she also reckons that an animal wont eat anything if it is going to be bad for it.. re the vet nurse, I think that a lot of vets and nurses can be quite old -school in their approach, and it is up to us all as pet owners to question the treatments that are bing advised and to seek second opinions if necessary. Im not saying that they are not qualified but we owe it to our pets to seek out the very best for them. A few months ago I brought my dog to our regular vet as she was favouring one leg and had a lot of joint stiffness in the mornings. They diagnosed "mild arthritis" and said that she wouldnt need pain medication or treatment for at least another 2 years.She also had a mammary gland lump and they said it was "most likely" benign and just to leave it. I wasnt happy with that so I took her for a second opinion. The second vet said that the arthriris in her leg was severe and put her on metacam immediately. From talking to vets since, they have all advised just having the lump removed, rather than leaving it and taking a gamble that it may or may not be cancerous.



sevencats said:


> I am glad to hear that you have decided to seek out an oncologist who would have more knowledge and tact than the nurse who gave you her opinion.
> 
> If I hadn't sought out a small animal oncologist, I would have missed two years with my kitty.
> 
> ...


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey all
Tigre is still doing well but I am a little concerned about him. He is still salivating quite excessively (though I was told this could happen as a side effect of the op), but his gums are still slightly swollen. I know his op was less than a week ago, and he still has stitches but I am concerned all the same... He is eating well (I have made my peace with the fact that if dinner isnt baked trout, raw steak or flaked roast chicken he will not eat!) and cleaning himself now and again but he has a few patches that he wont clean, and every so often the end of his tail will dip into something (like a bowl of water or the kitchen sink) and he doesnt seem to care... strange behaviour for a cat??? He also appears to have some discharge from one of his eyes, so I have put him on some low dosage chloramphenicol in the hopes that this will clear it up.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

jackson said:


> I don't think people diagnosing their own pets is a sensible thing really. Vets undergo more training than doctors. I don't doubt they can get it wrong, but they are only human after all. It is odd that three different vets failed to spot or diagnose the problem in this case. I don't think looking up symtoms is a bad thing, but it should never replace veterinary treatment.
> 
> I am very, very sorry for your loss.


Totally agree Jackson-think as with anything of this nature,internet diagnosing is very dangerous as much as my friend said,our vet is old school Louise and for us at least we prefer it that way as we 100% know he truly does whats in the best interest of our cats and sometimes that means pushing our human needs/wants aside,glad your cat seems to be slowly improving and hope he continues to do so and i assume that any medication you are applying to him is on the advice of a trusted vet-good luck with him and stay positive and plz keep us updated


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes the second vet that i took my dog to for another opinion is old school, and has been practising for a long time. I would never diagnoe over the internet, I dont know where that came from! But that said, I would never be afraid to question something that I am told just because the person telling me has a degree. I dont think there is anything wrong with forums like these where ppl can thrash out ideas and experiences. Any "diagnosing" that I do would involve situations where the remedy is quite clear. I have a lot of experience working with animals and you have to weigh up the fact that certain animals get very distressed vsiiting the vet. If I had blindly taken the word of the first vet that I took my dog to, she would be in agony by now. If I had taken the advice of the 1st vet who saw Tigre, he would be dead. A "trusted vet" is invaluable, but it takes a couple of attempts to actually find one, and Im not in the habit of entrusting my animals health into the hands of someone I know nothing about, no matter how many pieces of paper they can wave at me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

hi, my cat is 13 years old and has never been to the vet and seemed to survive fine, she once had a badly wounded leg, but we had all the equipment to help her at home and now there isn't even a scare . about a month ago, my cat, beasa, started drooling this stringy saliva, i thought she was just happy, but then, it turned into blood, she stopped eating, and we thought that she didn't like the new food that we good her, but i saw that when ever she tried to eat, she got this pain and started chewing on her mouth, we thought she had an infection so treated it with a cat sized dose of anti-inflammitory - emoxocillin, for 8 days, and it seemed to stop the puss, i had to feed her through a seringe since 2 weeks ago and it seems to be going down okay. so today, we decided we've done all we can, and so toke her to the vet, straight away, the veternarian said that it was cancer, because it was big, and hard, and it could not have been treated earlier even if we brought her in before because it multiplies so fast. we had to choose whether to put her down, and that was completely out of the question for me, she could run! how could you put something down when it's clearly living i said to my brother, and we didn't thankfully . it's horrible seeing it spread, it's practically taken over her chin, we got her this special food from the vet and she seems to be eating it , she still purrs when you rub the tumor, god bless her for hanging on.


----------



## mizz (Dec 6, 2008)

hi 

i feel sorry for your lost. i believe it is hard to accept.


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, sorry for your bad news. I know that there are a lot of people out there who are probably going to shout "extortion" or "placebo" when I say this but have you tried introducing some alternative therapies? (it is important not to replace any medications that have been prescribed, particularly pain meds) but we found some success with Essiac and Homeopathy. Conventional vets told us to put him down, and said there was nothing to be done. We knew he wasnt ready to die. A combination of homeopathic treatment and courses of essiac (I believe) have helped (but not cured) him. I try to keep a brave face on and convince myself that he will recover miraculously but I am not so sure. Sometimes I wonder if we are being cruel keeping him alive, he has good days and bad and on the bad days I feel so evil and so guilty, but on the good days he is shouting up for food and cuddling on my lap and purring and giving the dog a piece of his mind! The thing with animals and illness is that they can be so resiliant that some days they just bounce back. Other days he just sleeps. What should I do ? I know that the alterntaive treatment was the way to go (because conventional had given up on him) and I dont think it is fair to put an animal through chemo or radiation or countless surgeries, and also the alternative method can be more gentle, so it has bought him more time but I am not naiive I do not believe it has cured him.How can I possibly decide when he should die? I am his owner, his mammy! He loves me and trusts me to look out for him and how can I take on such a huge decision? no matter what i do I will feel bad! Is an animal really ready to die when they are still eating? :mad2: Re your cat you might think about surgery. Ours was diagnosed (well he only came to us after the diagnosis) in March and he had surgery in April and is still alive now and has had relatively good months. It depends on the type of cancer whether or not it will metastasize but it can buy you more time. We made the decision to give him the best chance and have him undergo surgery, but I do not think it is fair to put him through that more than once. I think that way we find the balabce bewteen giving them a chance at survival but not treating them like lab rats. Regards and best wishes xx:aureola:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw, Janice - Sorry to hear this about your little cat. My nans cat, Crystal, had mouth cancer aswell, there was nothing that could of been done though. 

Sorry for your loss. xxx


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

Our little Tigre lost his big fight in January of this year. Have not felt like posting about it until now. He was fine up to a few hours before, eating purring etc and we came home from being out for an hour and his body was lifeless, I picked him up and it seemed he had had a "turn" as my nan would call it. We knew it was the end. I adminstered some painkillers he had been prescribed by the vet as well as homeopathic remedies for fear of death (phosphorous as far as I can remember). Wrapped him in a blanket and placed him between us on the bed. He passed away peacefully a few hours later, with me stroking him and telling him that it was going to be ok. At least he was afforded the dignity to die when he was ready, and not have the decision made for him. I would not have done anything different in the year that we shared our lives. I still love him and will never forget him. His fighting spirit made my other cats look like big sissys! Tigre you were the best. Keep purring for me. xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Bless his soul. Dreadful when it happens, but at least - as you say - you didnt had to make a hard decision.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

It might be my thinking is off track but I think this thread is from 2 years ago. Sorry i just read LouiseRays post. So sad for you.


----------



## Nucler2009 (Jul 19, 2009)

Cat Mouth Cancer

The most common type of cat mouth cancer is squamous cell carcinoma. Other types include fibrosarcoma, lymphoma, and malignant melanoma. Most often it attacks the tongue, although it can occur elsewhere in the mouth or in the throat as well. The prognosis for feline mouth cancer is usually not good.
Cat Mouth Cancer Symptoms

Symptoms of cat mouth cancer include drooling and bleeding from the mouth. Your cat may have difficulty eating. She may drop food from her mouth when she eats or may stop eating altogether. She may fail to groom herself as she normally does. She also may begin sleeping more than usual.

Any time your cats appetite changes or she has difficulty eating, you should see your vet. These can be symptoms of many conditions, some very serious and some less so. Its always important to get them checked out.

Your veterinarian may suspect feline mouth cancer if when extracting a tooth it comes out too easily.
Cat Mouth Cancer Diagnosis

Your vet will do a thorough physical examination, including an examination of the inside of your cats mouth. He or she will look for signs of irritation or irregular texture that can indicate cancer. In more advanced cases, there may be a lump or swelling.

A biopsy (tissue sample) will be done to determine that the tumor is in fact cancerous. Under general anesthesia, one or more small plugs of the affected skin will be removed for testing.

A test called a chemo assay can be done, which tests various chemotherapy drugs against the cancer cells removed during the biopsy to determine which will be most effective against the particular cancer.
Cat Mouth Cancer Treatment

Feline mouth cancer is a difficult cancer to treat. Sometimes the cancer can be removed surgically, and if it can be completely removed, there is a good chance that the cat can make it. Most often, though, the cancer cannot be completely removed and the cancer reoccurs.

Chemotherapy is not a cure, but can slow the progression of the cancer. As mentioned above, a chemo assay can be done to determine the best chemotherapy drugs for your cat. Most cats tolerate chemotherapy fairly well, but your cat may experience some vomiting, hair loss, and drowsiness.

You may need to try different kinds of food to see what your cat is able to tolerate and what she is able to eat easily. If she eats dry food, she may find kibble of a certain shape and size easier to eat than others, so you may need to try a few brands to find the right one. Also, some foods have a stronger smell, which encourages cats with weak appetites to eat.

Your cat may also need to be treated for pain. It can be difficult to give pills to a cat with mouth cancer. There is a transdermal cream that is rubbed into the skin on the inside of the cats ear that can be used to administer pain medication instead of pills. Just ask your vet.

-------------------------
Porn Full Tilt Review


----------



## Dona_66 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dear Louise
so sorry to hear about your loss.
My cat Charlie has mouth cancer, and pretty it ain't!

Nuclear thank you for the information, very useful.

I am having terrible problems with giving her meds, mainly due to the codeine that I have been giving her since last weekend when she had a huge abscess. It should have not been prescribed, giving it to her is a torture!

She is also on Metacam which she has always eaten without any problems, but she is now refusing to eat the food with it inside (and anything else in it,including some essiac liquid that she was more than happy to take...).

I'm member of a yahoo group, but most of the members are from the states and the pain meds used there are very different, it just confuses me.

What pain meds are other people using in UK?

Dona


----------



## jadee (Nov 27, 2009)

LouiseRay said:


> anyone any idea what is the best brand of glucosamine for an elderly dog with arthritis?


hi louise , my dog also suffers with quite bad arthritis in the back legs she could hardly walk and she was in pain , we tried glucosamine it didn't seem to work but might have with a different type . the vet then put her on piriton 4mg 2 a day , they did say there is a little steroid in it , since having them my dog can walk easily and run , he's been on them 2 year now hes 11 yrs old i hope this helps


----------



## jadee (Nov 27, 2009)

LouiseRay said:


> Ok I couldnt hold off until 2 so called the vet. Tigre has started to to come round,which was my biggest worry. Apparently the vet removed the tumour completely and has sent for biopsy. He said there doesnt appear to be any signs of the cancer having spread so depending on the results, he may need a short treatment woth radiation (worst case scenario) The excessive salivation was caused by the tumour (which was under his tongue) pushing his tongue up, poor little fella. So relieved and just cant wait to cuddle him later. Does anyone know of any good post-operative food? He has had to get some stitches so he will be in a bit of pain. Maybe kitten food? I know that is really mushy and the kittens seem to love it) was thinking maybe I could boil down a chicken for him to make some stock, that way he wont have to chew, and it would be good for him...?


hi , my cat has a tumour under his tongue he is 15 , my vets have done no blood tests ,biopsy, xray etc , they have only looked in his mouth and are saying it is a sub-lingual tumour , they don't know if it is cancer , they gave him 2 injections and told us to wait 3 -4 weeks and see the size of the tumour to see if it has increased in size or not . they said they will not remove it as it is in a aukward position (under the tongue) they said it wasn't looking good ,did they tell you what size the tumour was ? im now looking for a vet that will do the surgery , where is the vet you had the tumour removed so we might have a chance to keep him longer , if you could get back to me that would be good thanks.


----------



## LouiseRay (Apr 30, 2008)

jadee said:


> hi , my cat has a tumour under his tongue he is 15 , my vets have done no blood tests ,biopsy, xray etc , they have only looked in his mouth and are saying it is a sub-lingual tumour , they don't know if it is cancer , they gave him 2 injections and told us to wait 3 -4 weeks and see the size of the tumour to see if it has increased in size or not . they said they will not remove it as it is in a aukward position (under the tongue) they said it wasn't looking good ,did they tell you what size the tumour was ? im now looking for a vet that will do the surgery , where is the vet you had the tumour removed so we might have a chance to keep him longer , if you could get back to me that would be good thanks.


Hello, we took Tigre to Carey and Keane in Kilmainham. To be honest, in hindsight I would recommend our own family vet (PV Doherty in Tallaght) over them. We have since had a lot of complications with our dog and they have absolutely gone over and above the call of duty. They have been wonderful with her and have helped us really push out the boundaries to explore new medications and treatment regimes. Definitely recommend them. I hope all goes well for you x


----------



## chayward43 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello Im Chris,
I was just looking up the symptoms of cat mouth cancer and came across this and joined, I also have a cat who is fourteen for three years my cat was being treated for bad teeth, eventually I was told he needed teeth removed,I payed £150 pounds for this when I collected him they had just cleaned his teeth and I was told he may need regular antibiotics ,which I was refused a repeat prescription unless I took my cat in, his mouth became worse and he must of suffered terrible pain, eventually green flem came out of his mouth we took him to the vet who said it sounded like an abscess had burst, my husband came back and said they thought he had fiv and were doing tests and if he had they were going to put him to sleep, the vet telephoned and he hadn't got this but had already proceeded with more tests to check his liver and kidneys and we were told he needed all his teeth removed, this cost a further £156 that was before the operation the next day we took him in where they pulled all his teeth. When picking my cat up thinking finally he would be free of pain I was told, they had found a lump on his tongue, and charged yet again they said it may be mouth cancer I just feel devastated ,I tried to help him and now I think I may of made things worse this has cost us a fortune and I am now thinking that they already realized he may have cancer and put him through all this when it may of been kinder to let him go because if it is cancer he will suffer pain all over again I will find out the results soon.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Your poor poor cat. I hope the tests come back with nothing too devastating. After all of this the two of you deserve a break. 

Fingers firmly crossed!


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

My cat was diagnosed with mouth cancer about 6 months ago after having to have some teeth extracted as the swelling on his jaw had caused them to become loose.  They put him on Metacam 'for the pain'. But when I last took him to be checked about 4 weeks ago, it was a different vet and she could see hardly any swelling? Also, as my cat has a habit of sodding off to someone elses house for his meal, he has not been getting his metacam (I add it to his food) and yet is not 'in pain' and is a very happy little cat who has regained all his condition since the extractions? I am wondering if he has mouth cancer at all to be honest and shall be bringing this up with the vet at the next check up. He is 17 bless him and shows no sign of old age yet either. In fact when he does eat at home now, I don't add the metacam and no way is he in any discomfort anyway!


----------



## chayward43 (Apr 18, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Your poor poor cat. I hope the tests come back with nothing too devastating. After all of this the two of you deserve a break.
> 
> Fingers firmly crossed!


Thankyou,
Im dreading the result, charlie is doing ok keep brushing and cleaning his coat trying to make him look better for when he goes back,he is comfortable at the moment and eating well, dsoes anyone know what to give a cat to get them in good condition, because of his mouth problem he wouldnt clean himself, I tried washing him but he looked in poor condition although he looks a little better now. Thanks chris:confused1:


----------



## clg86 (Apr 20, 2010)

Janice said:


> But when she still had difficulty eating they did tests for Kidneys etc, etc, etc still they did not diagnose mouth cancer until the final day of her 17 year life when I put down her breakfast and she tried to eat but could not open her mouth.


Hello, I'm so sorry to hear about the bad experience you went through and am sorry you lost your little munchkin in the process. I had a 15 year old called Crystal, and even though it was never diagnosed, it sounds like she may have had mouth cancer, amongst other things...
It all started when I took her for a dental as she had really bad breath and was yelping when she ate food, and she had several teeth removed. When I took her home my brother said there was something wrong with her eye, i assumed it was just because she took a while to come round from the anaesthetic due to her being old and that she was sleepy, but within days her eye glazed over and she could no longer see through it! (bear with me, i will get to mouth bit...) It didn't seem to affect her everyday life and she was back to her normal bouncy self again soon after the visit.

However, she never seemed to be able to eat food without yelping, even after all the stress of taking her to the vets, antibiotics etc... We took her back several times to try and get some kind of answer about what it could be but never got a straight answer. Slowly but surely we noticed her struggling to even open her mouth to try and eat and she started to loose weight with it. We ended up feeding her baby food as i read it up on the internet and she seemed to managed to lick the food. Obviously I was still worried about her and she began to loose the sight in her other eye. The vet checked her over and couldn't move her mouth at all. She said it _could_ all be something to do with her brain and it was stopping her nerves in her jaw and making her blind, but never suggested any options.

I never actually got an answer to any of her problems and 5 days after this visit, Crystal died in her sleep.

I know it could have been a number of things but thank you for sharing your story as i have 4 other cats, and i will now know what to look for if ever they become ill.

Thank you.x


----------



## jille67 (Jul 1, 2010)

I've just been told that my cat has mouth cancer, she only went to the vets to have her eyes checked out and now after taking a biopsy they say she has it of the cheek and part of the bone in her jaw.

We had no idea, she eats and drinks fine. She is on metacam at the moment, but going on steriods next week to help the pain. My vet says it is inoperable, but I still want to try every thing I can for her. Does anyone know of any medical university in UK that would or have tried anything for this. She is a very healthy 17 year old cat, even to try and slow the swelling down.

Look forward to hearing from anyone that has any advise.

Jill


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh Jill, I am so so sorry to hear about your cat. Didn't the vet suggest some kind of treatment other than pain management? Radiotherapy?

Check out these guys: Tumours in pets, cancer in pets, pet cancer, veterinary oncology referral, chemotherapy, cytology, AgNOR stain, palliative care, cancer surgery, veterinary oncology, Ashleigh Vet Clinic, Knaresborough, North of England Not sure where you are but they may know of people nearer to you.


----------



## jille67 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi there,

No they said she could have 2 weeks to a couple of months left, the trouble is she seems fine in her self, I've just fed her 3 slices of ham, which she loves. She doesn't cry in pain. I just can't believe I have to give up, put it this way I wont, but it's knowing who to contact.

Jill


----------



## jille67 (Jul 1, 2010)

hobbs2004

Thanks for that, I'll give them a call. The only other problem is doesn't your pet have to be refered from the vet. My vet says there is nothing that can be done for her and I should think of her quality of life.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh bum. I would still phone them and see what they say. You have got nothing to lose.


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss and experience, but thank you for sharing it with us - it's just something to question if any of ours have a similar problem.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tobacat, the poster who resurrected this thread - well, her cat is still alive. She has just been diagnosed with mouth cancer.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

jille67 said:


> hobbs2004
> 
> Thanks for that, I'll give them a call. The only other problem is doesn't your pet have to be refered from the vet. My vet says there is nothing that can be done for her and I should think of her quality of life.


Jill, did you phone those guys? Did you find other info that has helped?


----------



## jille67 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi there, I did and they said they needed to be referred. We spoke to our vet and she said that Liverpool Vet University had very good very modern equipment, so if anything could be done to either slow the tumor down or operate they would be a good choice. So we have an appointment Tuesday at 11am for an assessment. I'm going to starve Maria from Monday night, because she puts up such a fight when she doesn't want something done, they may just turn around and say they have to sedate her, just to have a look in her mouth, so going prepared for that.

She is still fine in her self, again if the vet hadn't of said she had this we would have been none the wiser. She eats, drinks, grooms and gives me a nice lick just like normal. We treated both our cats and the two dogs to fillet steak on Thursday night (usually only done on birthdays) and she loved it.

I'll keep you posted.

Jill


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully they caught it early enough. 

Good luck on Tuesday and let us know what they said.


----------



## jille67 (Jul 1, 2010)

One of the two vets she has seen with this thinks it is to late and she only has up to a couple of months left and thinks we should just give her pain relief and leave it at that instead of putting her through treatment, she said she has the worst form of cancer, unfortunately I can't give up on my animals that easily, if on Tuesday they say nothing can be done at least we have tried at one of the best places. My vet actually said "you have to think of Maria and not yourself" she may be right there, Maria's been with me for nearly 18 years, but I have to live with myself and what ever the outcome we've done our best.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think your vet is right - you need to think about your cat's quality of life and not how much you will miss her when she is gone. 

But I don't think that is the issue here just yet. You are just getting opinions from a specialist to see whether there is anything that can be done or not. I think any cat owner needs to have that peace of mind and needs that info to make decisions based on all available information. Imo you cannot rely on just one vet's opinion - especially if you have a specialist nearby that can be consulted.

Again, good luck for Tuesday.


----------



## jille67 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi

Just to let you know, Maria went to LIverpool Small Animal Hospital yesterday. They just confirmed what we already knew in our hearts that she has a very aggressive form of cancer (oral squamous cell carcinomas). She had a CT Scan to confirm the extent of it, which is the back of her right jaw and going up and around behind her eye socket. She is happy on metacam, not so keen on her food today, but she did have alot of ham and steak last night after she came round from the anesthietic. So now we'll just keep her spoilt with what ever food she wants and as long as she's not in pain, hopefully she'll have a couple of months. I would so love her to get to 18th September, thats her and her sisters 18th birthday. (I'm not keeping my hopes up to much for that.)


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello Jill, I am so so sorry that your trip wasn't a happier one. Poor little mite - plenty of tlc for her. Spoil her rotten. And I keep my fingers crossed that she will be painfree for as long as possible. 

Keep us posted and give the girl of yours a big cuddle from me!


----------



## KerryAnne119 (Mar 5, 2013)

I am so glad iv found this forum and thread.
My vet has diagnosed my 14yr old cat Spice with this horrible decease. 

In Jan she went to the vet for a mammary tumor removal and teeth scaling.
Now one month on she has lost a lot of weight (we initially put this down to the mammary tumour) began pawing at her face & drooling I then noticed 2weeks ago a small lump developed then last week over a period of 2-3 days the lump increased in size dramatically!

We took her to the vet last Sat to witch he told us it looked like mouth cancer and the only two options jaw removal before her jaw "is broken by the infection" or have her put to sleep. He gave her a steroid injection and told me to use the Metacam left over from her op then recontact him after two weeks to let him know what we wanted to do.

She is fine within herself shes not eating her food eventho I have mushed it up. She is eating her tuna fish and drinking whiskers cat milk. She also likes a philidelphia cheese and chicken paste and fish food. I dont know what else I can suppliment her with. Any ideas would be helpful.

She has taken up residence in her kitty house and only comes out to use her litter tray or to eat.
We had decided to let her go at the weekend but my husband said lets wait till tomorrow to decide. 
I really dont know what to do for the best. I dont like the thought of leaving her in pain but I also dont want to phts as she doesnt seem ready to go.


----------

